# um bocado



## ChineseBoy

Olá a todos!

Gostaria de saber o significado de "um bocado de".

No texto do meu livro há frases:
Precisamos de trabalhar fora por dois, três ou até quatro, cinco anos. É *um bocado de* tempo, mas acho que será uma experiência muito enriquecedora.

O meu professor disse-me que "um bocado" aqui siginifica "muito", mas consultei no dicionário, e o significado é "um pouco". Qual é o correcto?

Muito obrigado!


----------



## Outsider

Estou de acordo com o seu professor. Neste caso significa "muito" ou "bastante".


----------



## ChineseBoy

Outsider said:


> Neste caso significa "muito" ou "bastante".



Muito obrigado!
Por isso, "um bocado" pode ter dois significados - "um pouco" e "muito", preciso de determinar segundo o contexto?


----------



## uchi.m

um bocado = 多, 好


----------



## Istriano

_Um bocado de tempo_ = Muito tempo.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado a uchi.m e Istriano

E que tal a frase "Eu tenho um bocado de dinheiro"? Um bocado significa "a little" ou "a lot"?


----------



## englishmania

A meu ver,_

Tenho ali um bocado de dinheiro guardado, se precisares_(= Tenho algum dinheiro guardado). _
É só __um bocado, mas pode ser que te ajude_ (=É pouco dinheiro, mas...).
_

Tenho um bocado de pena dele. _(=alguma/uma certa pena dele)
Tenho/Estou com um bocado de medo. (=algum medo)



_P.S. - expressão de tempo > Estive com ele há bocado._ (=Estive com ele há pouco [tempo])

.


----------



## Carfer

ChineseBoy said:


> Muito obrigado!
> Por isso, "um bocado" pode ter dois significados - "um pouco" e "muito", preciso de determinar segundo o contexto?


 
Exactamente, mas também pode ter um significado intermédio entre _'um pouco'_ e _'muito_', dependendo do contexto. O mesmo sucede com '_algum_'. Só o contexto lhe dirá se numa frase como '_tenho algum dinheiro', 'algum' _significa _'um pouco'_, '_muito_' ou _'nem pouco nem muito'._


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, english e Carfer!


----------



## Vanda

Como o pessoal já disse:
Um bocado
1    Muito (em quantidade); muito (em intensidade): Comprou um bocado de livros; _Ele joga um bocado (bem)!_


----------



## ChineseBoy

Muito obrigado, Vanda!


----------



## Outsider

Um bocado para mim é... um bocado.  Uma parte, alguma quantidade. Pode ser muito, pouco ou o suficiente. Só o contexto o pode decidir.


----------



## ChineseBoy

Outsider said:


> Um bocado para mim é... um bocado.  Uma parte, alguma quantidade. Pode ser muito, pouco ou o suficiente. Só o contexto o pode decidir.


----------



## englishmania

Vanda said:


> Como o pessoal já disse:
> Um bocado
> 1    Muito (em quantidade); muito (em intensidade): Comprou um bocado de livros; _Ele joga um bocado (bem)!_



Como falante, não consigo concordar... Não sei se será uma diferença entre países, mas não me imagino a dizer "comprou um bocado de livros" ou "ele joga um bocado".  
Diria, por exemplo, "Os livros são um bocado caros"  ou "Ele joga (futebol) um bocado mal" (=Não tem muito jeito/Não joga lá muito bem) / "Ele joga muito" (= Ele joga bem! / Ele joga muitas vezes).


----------



## Istriano

_Um bocado de coisa(s) = Um monte de coisa(s)_


----------



## Carfer

Creio que há mesmo uma diferença de entendimento do termo entre portugueses e brasileiros.


----------



## Alentugano

Istriano said:


> _Um bocado de coisa(s) = Um monte de coisa(s)_



Em Portugal um _bocado_ é sinónimo de _pedaço_, uma porção. _A bit of something,_ em inglês.
No brasileiro Michaelis não há a acepção de bocado significando muita coisa/quantidade.


----------



## Ana ElSy

Olá a todos 

Para mim, _bocado_ pode ter os dois significados. Como disseram, depende do contexto


----------



## Audie

Vou escrever meu bocado...

Para mim, _bocado_ tem o mesmo significado que tem para os portugueses, ou seja, é um pedaço, uma porção de algo.  Só o contexto, realmente, irá esclarecer se o bocado é grande ou pequeno.

Mas quando eu ouço _"um bocado de_" só me vem à mente a noção de grande quantidade. 

_Um bocado de tempo = _muito tempo
_Um bocado de dinheiro =_ muito dinheiro
_Um bocado de paciência_ = muita paciência


----------

